# Observation Code Clarification



## kamala (May 3, 2008)

Good Day Everyone

Can Observation Status extend more than one day in a hospitalist setup. If this being the case, can I bill 99217 as discharge code using POS 22 (Outpatient).

Also when I bill 99234 along with 99220 on the same day, what is the Place of Service to be billed in above scenario.

We are looking into a new client and they are insisting on we bill as OP Visits all these cases, so just wanted to make sure that it is as per compliance.

Regards

Kamala


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 5, 2008)

Observation is usually 23 hours (or less) 99218-99220 admit day and 99217 the next day.  If the patient is admitted and discharged on the same DATE, use 99234-99236.  POS = 22.

You can't bill 99220 with 99234.  99234 *includes* admit and discharge same day.  POS can be 21 or 22.


----------

